# New kiko buckling



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

My new Kiko buckling, Moto. This guy is insatiable. Even when relaxing in the morning sun, he stays on the business end of his two favs. My Saanen herdsire is 3 years old, 310 lbs, 31" horns, and he doesn't know what to make of this little guy, he just sort of stands around in amazement at his eventual replacements appetite. It is hilarious to watch.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Gotta stay focused here!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Omgosh that is hilarious.... still waiting for our baby Buckling (hes a Nigie ) to grow into his .... appetite... alittle....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: HeHe


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Too cute! Great pic.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's so cute!!!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

At least he knows his job.....


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Great pic!! He is so cute!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love Kiko's...he's adorable!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks, it is hard not to like him. He is the most personable Kiko I have ever been around.


----------

